# Condensation In Shower Skylight



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

I've noticed quite a bit of condensation in the shower skylight. It's not on the inside of the shower (where you could touch it), or on the outsite, but in between the two pieces of clear plastic.

How do I keep this from happening? I had a previous trailer that condensated this way so badly that it ruined the ceiling from all the water!

Has any one else experienced this?

i just put in a MaxAirII vent in the bathroom so I could leave the vent open. I'll see if that helps.

Any other ideas? 
Chester

(sorry the pictures is so poor! You can see some condensation in the upper left part of the skylight. This was taken from outside obviously.)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Is that in between the 2 layers of clear plastic??

If so, you need to check where it is getting in there. That is not normal to be between layers.

It can easily get that way on the very inside from steam, etc, but not between.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Would have to be a separation between the layers. You would have to check both inside and out to see where it's allowing moist air in. Could be a crack in one of the layers or a leak around the outside. Good luck and agree with you that that should not happen and could lead to worse things.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You really need to find the leak as that is most likely the issue. Pull the fan out of the ceiling of the bathroom and see if you can see standing water up there. Also inspect ALL caulking on the roof.


----------



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

All, 
Thanks for the input.

Upon closer inspection around the skylight, I found some fairly significant cracks in the caulking. I re-caulked, and hopefully have caught it before too much damage has been done.

I'm not sure if I want to pull the inside skylight down and inspect the ceiling, or just leave well enough alone!

I did check the rest of the roof, and re-caulked a few areas. Nothing too major, but some stuff did look suspect.

Chester


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You must pull down all inside vent trims and the inside sky lite to allow the area between the ceiling and the roof to dry. If you do not you will end up with mold and or dry rot.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> You must pull down all inside vent trims and the inside sky lite to allow the area between the ceiling and the roof to dry. If you do not you will end up with mold and or dry rot.


I agree wholeheartedly!!! We had our outer dome cracked by a neighbor last season and we got rain in it. Our dealer had a hard time getting the replacement from Keystone ( a whole other story entirely) but once they did he pulled everything including the inner dome and checked for leaks. Fortunately it wasn't wet up inside there but he did do that. He also used some kind of special caulking that gets really hard fast, can't remember what it was now but I know it wasn't just regular caulking.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Agree with others...you need get that water our or risk making things worse. Mold is not your friend..


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Agree with others...you need get that water our or risk making things worse. Mold is not your friend..


It is not a major job to take the inside light out, just six or eisght screws. If you don't you probably be sorry as the others have said.


----------

